# Northern Ireland folks



## Keepingpositive4more (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi folks I am really desperate here. I need to contact dr Mcfall from rfc. As part of our adoption process we need a summary of treatment from the royal before we can proceed.  We have all been waiting 2 months alone for this cover letter....I am seething! 

Called and receptionist put a note again for the doctor to write it out. Social worker said this was the worst she has ever seen a consultant making someone wait.....help please if you have any number or email I could contact


Many thanks


----------

